
SpaceX Hyperloop Pod Competition II [pdf] - cloudwalking
http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/2016_0831_hyperloop_competition_ii_rules.pdf
======
cloudwalking
Sounds like a fun competition. From the PDF:

Competition Weekend II will be judged solely on one criteria: maximum speed
with successful deceleration (i.e. without crashing). This is different from
Competition Weekend I, which featured multiple judging criteria. In addition,
unlike first Competition Weekend, there will not be separate Pod classes (e.g.
wheeled vehicles, micro-Pods, etc.); all Pods shall be judged in a single
class with the single aforementioned maximum speed criterion.

